# Kingsmoor House - Harlow Oct '11



## UrbanX (Nov 5, 2011)

I don’t really know much about this place, but when Nelly and Skeleton Key offered to show me round, I bit their hands off. Fantastic company also provided by Klempner69, Tommo, and Waddy.

A bit of history, stolen from Skeleton Keys previous reports, and anecdotes. Cheers bud! 
I really recommend reading his original report for original historic mapping: www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16717
And Nelly’s original report for old photos: www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=18970

The house is Grade II listed, and set in 0.9 acres of land. It was part of a larger estate built in the 17th Century, which has been enlarged over the years, as has the house. Hence the mixture of styles, ranging from an Edwardian front to an art deco rear. 






Unfortunately later additions are in the form of perimeter heras fences, coated in anti-climb paint. And steel shutters screwed across every opening with shear dome screws. 






Needless to say when I saw SK show me the access route into the building, I assumed he was joking. 






It spent it’s later years owned by the council, and was converted by the council in 1981 to a family centre, toy library, and nursery. It was granted permission to be converted to 9 flats a few years ago, but I think this may have even expired by now. 
















Main Staircase:





The Blue Room:





The Yellow Room: 





The Pink Room:










Upstairs nursery:





Dear me, this has past it’s best…





Obligatory toilet shot: 





I made my way up to one of the beautiful attic rooms: 





And of course…out onto the roof! 





Then back down this dodgy stairwell: 





With light fading, and regular security patrols, we decided there was just time for just one more shot: 





I have a bit of video from the house (It’s from the whole day, but the last 2 mins are pure Kingsmoor) 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVrivf11zrY[/ame]

Massive thanks to Nelly and SK for the access and to Klempner69, Tommo, and Waddy for the company.


----------



## Bluedragon (Nov 5, 2011)

great pics as usual! especially love the last one :notworthy:


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 5, 2011)

Cracking stuff Urbanx..was really to see you again after nearly 5 years..I too loved this house with the many colours and endless rooms each with a fireplace!Its supposed to be haunted too!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheers klemps, was lovely to meet you again. Was a wicked day exploring. That place is peely paint heaven!


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 5, 2011)

If you want peely paint,then Harperbury is above anything I have seen yet..went last thursday and thoroughly enjoyed the place.


----------



## johno23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Quite a formidable looking old place,hope they do something constructive with it

Some very atmospheric shots there,nice work guys


----------



## Madaxe (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures there UX. That third shot is a stunner!
I need to give this place another shot. It's been slammed up tight when I've been.


----------



## kevsy21 (Nov 6, 2011)

Good pics as always,well captured.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 6, 2011)

That looks a lovely building. Wondering why places like this and Lillesden and Chateau Miranda are left to rot... does my head in frankly. Thanks for posting.


----------



## nelly (Nov 6, 2011)

Great stuff Ux and another great video clip, and the MM soundtrack suits it perfectly


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice stuff as always UrbanX didnt realise it takes that long to get to cambs from harlow....


----------



## nelly (Nov 6, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Nice stuff as always UrbanX didnt realise it takes that long to get to cambs from harlow....



It does if you drive like a laydee!!!!


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 6, 2011)

its a nice looking building  well done


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 6, 2011)

nelly said:


> It does if you drive like a laydee!!!!



Or go the wrong way round a roundabout and blame the driver going the right way, for being too aggressive


----------



## King Al (Nov 6, 2011)

Great report as always UX


----------



## rapidman (Nov 9, 2011)

Really good report !!


----------



## nelly (Nov 10, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Or go the wrong way round a roundabout and blame the driver going the right way, for being too aggressive



Lol, Sorry Mr. 7, I missed this when you posted it 

Don't know who would do such a thing


----------



## skeleton key (Nov 11, 2011)

Great set bud,Was a great giggle and the company was epic 
This weekend gonna be sweet .
Bring on the splores La le la 
SK


----------

